# 2007 10 worst baby names



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2008)

*10 Worst Baby Names of 2007*

*What were these parents thinking?*

The Nest Baby Editors

People like to get creative when it comes to selecting the perfect name for their new arrivals. But in the quest to be unique, some kids get stuck with monikers that do more than make them stand out in a crowd. Here's The Nest Baby's picks for the most questionable choices from the past year.

*Ptolemy: The only other one we know of is an ancient Greek astronomer, mathematician, and man extraordinaire. Actress Gretchen Mol reached a little too far back in history for this Mediterranean-inspired choice. No one will be able to pronounce it, and what happens when the kid studies his namesake in school?*

*Magnus:* Sounds too much like a prophylactic, volcanic matter, or a dated albeit then-popular Tom Selleck TV drama. Comic Kevin Nealon must be playing a joke on all of us with this choice.

*E-:* E...what? You'd think if you had to name your kid after a letter, Jay would be much better than this one, which was selected by parents in Washington. And while we're (grudgingly) willing to accept the use of apostrophes in baby names, we can't say the same for the hyphen. At least not when there isn't any more name to follow it.

*Story:* Actress Jenna Elfman's pick. It just doesn't make sense and certainly won't start a literary trend. Article, Essay, or Narrative, anyone? Every baby has a tale to tell, just not this way.

*Ever:* This is an adverb, not even an adjective or a noun, which do okay as names if you're in a pinch. It's going to get confusing when actress mom Milla Jovovich scolds the kid, "Ever, don't ever do that again!"

*Heaven Rain:* The only good news here: Brooke Burke's two older daughters are named Neriah and Sierra Sky. Though little Heaven's got a pretty lofty title to live up to, she'll fit right in at home.

*Alabama:* The trend of naming kids after locations obviously appealed to actress Drea De Matteo, but she's not even from the Southern state. We do hope she's going to be called Allie for short and turns out to be good at geography.

*Princess:* Every little girl is a princess to her parents, but it's a secret nickname. It's also a good name for a little fluffy white dog. Prince pulls off the male version because he's a rock star, but this baby, daughter of model Jordan, is set to be spoiled. (Don't get us started on Tiaamii, her middle name,...)

*Evan:* Don't go ballistic: Evan is a great name...for a boy. We know many wonderful Evans. But in this case, Napoleon Dynamite star Jon Heder bestowed it on his baby girl. Sorry, it's so not unisex.

*Superman:* No explanation necessary for why this New Zealand name made the list, but how about the story behind it? The parents' first choice was 4Real (as in, "when we saw him on the ultrasound, we realized he was for real"), but government officials didn't go for it. Mom and dad settled on Superman but insist they'll still refer to him as 4Real. Way to get the last word in.

Photo: The Nest Baby

Â© 2008 The Knot Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Lia (Mar 6, 2008)

Magnus and Ptolemy aren't that bad.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 6, 2008)

I pity the poor kids who have to live with the ridicule and teasing from their peers!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2008)

I didnt think Evan was that bad for a girl. people name their boys Stacey and Kim. As for the rest of the names....not liking them at all!!

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pity the poor kids who have to live with the ridicule and teasing from their peers!



Ditto


----------



## love2482 (Mar 6, 2008)

I like Evan for a girl....like Evan Rachel Woods.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 6, 2008)

The poor kids. What is wrong with some parents. Seriously.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 6, 2008)

most of them are kinda sad.... poor kiddies........as for Evan...it's ok.....my brother's name is Dana....he hates it!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2008)

Magnus...mmmm....


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2008)

I read somewhere that a celebrity named their daughter Jameson - ughh!!!

That's my son's name...a boy's name.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 7, 2008)

Naming your daughter Jameson is better than naming her Apple!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 7, 2008)

LMAO at superman! WTF hahaha, would never name my kids superman, what are they coming up with next, wonderwoman, uhm, wonderbra, Jeez.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO at superman! WTF hahaha, would never name my kids superman, what are they coming up with next, wonderwoman, uhm, wonderbra, Jeez. Wonderbra... maybe Goldi Hawn should try that one ( i posted a pic of her elsewhere)....lmao


----------



## daer0n (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wonderbra... maybe Goldi Hawn should try that one ( i posted a pic of her elsewhere)....lmao I swear she doesn't need a thermometer with these saggy bewbs, they could touch the floor and tell her what temperature it is


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 7, 2008)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Darla (Mar 7, 2008)

I knew a Polish couple that named their son, Copernicus


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 7, 2008)

my son wishes his name was superman ha


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 7, 2008)

Although I shouldn't be, I am contantly amazed at what people name their children.


----------



## Maysie (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh man, superman takes the cake! Do these parents not think about how the name they pick can shape their children's lives? Geez!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 7, 2008)

Haha, Nury.

I just got to thinking about all the scenarios with that name:

"Come here Superman"

"I'mma go woop Superman's ass"

"Make love to me Superman"

"Superman is now a street hooker"


----------



## luxotika (Mar 7, 2008)

I still think Pilot Inspektor is the worst one! Or Bluebell Madonna! But those might be from a different year.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still think Pilot Inspektor is the worst one! Or Bluebell Madonna! But those might be from a different year. OMG!!! I've never heard of those names!






Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Magnus...mmmm.... I think Magnus used to be a fairly popular old-fashioned Swedish name.


----------



## clarebear86 (Mar 9, 2008)

superman??

poor kid lol


----------



## jakk-attakk (Mar 9, 2008)

there's a group on facebook called "if 10,000 people join this group my girlfriend will let me name our son Spiderman"


----------



## speedy (Mar 9, 2008)

That's really nasty of the parents. I don't understand why people give their children such horrible names.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

LMFAO at trying to name a kid "4real"...I mean were they really for real when they thought of this?? These poor children!


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 12, 2008)

A friend's daughter named her first child (girl) Heaven Lee - the poor kid!

She's now almost school age - I hope she will go by her middle name.


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 12, 2008)

"Magnus: Sounds too much like a prophylactic, volcanic matter, or a dated albeit then-popular Tom Selleck TV drama. Comic Kevin Nealon must be playing a joke on all of us with this choice"

*blush* Thats my sons middle name. I love it. It means " The Great" in Scadanavian Heritage. I wanted it as his First name but we settled on Kai Magnus.

Maybe we shouldnt judge so fast?


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 12, 2008)

Some of those are some poor names for kids... Seven is another name that seems popular in Tinseltown.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess people don't think about the possibility of their kids getting teased with some of those names.

I knew someone who named their kids Sam (boy) and Nella (girl). So when she said "These are my kids Sam and Nella" It sounded like salmonella (food poisoning).


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 12, 2008)

superman is the most ridiculous name in the list- cmon people!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess people don't think about the possibility of their kids getting teased with some of those names.
I knew someone who named their kids Sam (boy) and Nella (girl). So when she said "These are my kids Sam and Nella" It sounded like salmonella (food poisoning).




now that is freakin funny!!!!!


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol 4real? Thats something i say all the timeeeee...the actress from a knights tale named her kid autosciene. I tell people im going to name my kid eccentric so they quit askin me about baby names but i do kinda like it


----------



## chocobon (Mar 13, 2008)

Superman??WTF!


----------



## nanzmck (Mar 31, 2008)

i think it's fine, no matter what you name your child. alot of parents worry about kids teasing over names, but I work with young children, and that happens less than people might think. All of my kids (3) have unique names, and the only people that have a problem with them sometimes are older adults.

I think the world has enough Janes and Johns, personally.


----------



## ulien (Apr 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it's fine, no matter what you name your child. alot of parents worry about kids teasing over names, but I work with young children, and that happens less than people might think. All of my kids (3) have unique names, and the only people that have a problem with them sometimes are older adults.I think the world has enough Janes and Johns, personally.

We may have enough Janes and Johns, but I see a great difference between random names and weird names. I like Magnus, it`s not popular, different, interesting. Magnus can be a lawyer, a surgeon, an actor, a teacher. E, Spring, Angel Princess,n Lovelly, Superman or Rex can`t. The won`t be taken seriously, unless they change their names.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 7, 2008)

Some of those names are just straight up weird!


----------



## nanzmck (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ulien* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We may have enough Janes and Johns, but I see a great difference between random names and weird names. I like Magnus, it`s not popular, different, interesting. Magnus can be a lawyer, a surgeon, an actor, a teacher. E, Spring, Angel Princess,n Lovelly, Superman or Rex can`t. The won`t be taken seriously, unless they change their names. taken seriously by who though? maybe these names will be "normal" for the next generation! lol
edit: love the name Magnus~ i dont think that one is even considered eccentric, just more rare.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 7, 2008)

Superman?! WTF!!! A girl I went to school with is named Princess and I actually work with someone named Princess. I got used to it but then my boss recieved a call from her and when she answered "Hi Princess, How are you today?" It just sounded ridiculous all over again. I thought she was talking to her daughter.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf? Superman?? LMAO!!!


----------



## Saja (Apr 8, 2008)

I like different names. My little cousin is named Mirko, and I love it. He will always be the only kid in his class with that name. I dont however, like superman, spiderman, batman, or 4real. I had a great aunt name Beulla, that they called bob, and a great Uncle Bismark. My great grandmother was evil aparently hahaha.(her name was amy...go figure)


----------



## ulien (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif taken seriously by who though? maybe these names will be "normal" for the next generation! lol
edit: love the name Magnus~ i dont think that one is even considered eccentric, just more rare.






Maybe... But E-) sounds ( ar rather looks) strange now and will be probably always consider strange by people from "our" generation. So his grandchildren may think their grandpa has a cool name, but his class mates will probably have a lot fun.
My grandma has a friend called Spring, she loved the name when she was a kid and in her teens, but she`s now in her sixties and she finds it a bit ridiculous. I wouldn`t mind naming a child Spring now, in 21 century, because it doesn`t actually sound bad, but she had a really hard time because of her name. So I wouldn`t risk naming a child Superman. By the way, 90 year old Superman... Funny...


----------



## Nubia (Apr 8, 2008)

call my insane... but i actually like Story

it grew on me after i saw the movie Lady in the Water.. and she was named Story... it has to grow on you..


----------



## Dianergy (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO at superman! WTF hahaha, would never name my kids superman, what are they coming up with next, wonderwoman, uhm, wonderbra, Jeez. We had a local under-privileged kid named "Your Majesty."


----------



## aney (Apr 20, 2008)

wow some people should really think a bit before naming their children, 'coz some of these are awful!


----------



## Sandy22 (Apr 27, 2008)

I like Magnus.

Worst baby name ever: Neveah


----------



## chanceller821 (Apr 28, 2008)

really bad.....................je!je!


----------



## perlanga (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmmm, I have to disagree with some of these Ever and Everardo are fairly common Spanish names, I have tons of uncles and cousins with this name. Princess is not but queen as in ''reina'' is.

Superman and Story, yeah those are stupid.

Originally Posted by *Dianergy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We had a local under-privileged kid named "Your Majesty." llllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooll llllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!









Thi s reminds me of Micheal jackson's nephew whose named Jermajesty!


----------



## akbaby (Jun 17, 2008)

i dont think evan for a girl is bad at all, i knew girls named evan in school.

now... for the ones that wanted to call their baby 4real?! whats up with that.

oh, and i know a girl named storrie.. soo.. maybe that one isnt all that bad either?


----------



## ivette (Jun 18, 2008)

some of those names are funny


----------



## CheerBear (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't think Evan was that bad...

It's funny...I don't mind girls being named "boy" names (like Ryan), but when a guy has a girl's name (like Kim)...I find it kinda weird?


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ansin5296* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive heard about a boy named mephis and another one named river.. what do people think when they are pregnant.. My childrens names are all names that mean something to me. I could care less if other people don't care for their names.


----------

